# Datum größer/kleiner



## Tejo1986 (29. Nov 2010)

Hey,

ich möchte gern 2 Kalendereinträge vergleichen.

Über:

```
<td>
          <!-- Start-Datum -->
          <input type="text" name="Start" id="start_dt"/>
          <script language="JavaScript"> new tcal ({'controlname': 'start_dt'}); </script>
           </td>
```

erzeuge ich das Startdatum. Entsprechend mit "Ende" und ende_dt dann das Endatum. Direkt nach eingabe des Enddatums möchte ich die beiden vergleichen und ne Meldung ausgeben, falls da was nicht passt.

Bei mir steht es direkt noch vor </td> vom Ende das im Moment:


```
<% if ($Start) >= ($Ende) { System.out.println("Endatum liegt vor dem Startdatum")};%>
```

Geht allerdings nich.
Woran liegt das ?


----------



## ARadauer (29. Nov 2010)

java ist nicht javascript

... du bist im falschen forum...


----------



## maki (29. Nov 2010)

*verschoben*

Bitte lesen: http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-javascript/15912-falschen-forum.html


----------



## Tejo1986 (29. Nov 2010)

Alles klar. Hoffe hier kann mir dann jemand helfen ;-)

An sich muss der Vergleich ja auch dort rein oder ? Also direkt hinter die Eingabe des Ende Datums


----------



## maki (29. Nov 2010)

Vielleicht doch mehr Java als JavaScript... *zurückverschieb*


----------

